# When does shedding start?



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

oh in about a week!!! its all puppy hair though Oakley is 13 weeks today and if i have a black shirt on forget it its all over me...time for the lint roller soon for you


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Hush is 8 months and just started shedding grown up hair.  

After the mega puppy fluff shed that occurs around 14 weeks, they basically don't shed for months. At least, with Hush she didn't.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Get ready, it will happen a few times as your puppy gets an adult coat. We've really had it under control with frequent bathing, blow dry w/ forced air pet dryer which gets the undercoat dry and gets rid of the dead/loose hair. I also brush my dog 3-4 times a week. As a puppy, I would brush even just 1-2 strokes as he would permit it to get him used to it and gave treats. Now he jumps on the grooming table and likes it.


----------



## RKA (Sep 20, 2010)

For me, it never stopped. From 8 weeks I'd have to keep a lint roller handy. It's not too bad around the house though...since they are so small at that age. As they get up to 50 lbs or so, they turn into little fur machines. I'll vacuum the house and 2 days later I have tumbleweeds going across the laundry room floor. The rooms he frequents have to be vacuumed twice a week as an absolute minimum. I'd love it if my french maid could vacuum daily, but my wife would have an issue with that.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Some shed more than others but at 3 or 4 months they have usually lost the soft fluffy puppy coat, then they have a shorter coat for a few months. Also depends on seasons.


----------



## Taracherrie (Apr 9, 2011)

Mini started shedding 2 weeks ago, when she turns 12 weeks!!! Oh goodness I never stopped sneezing and the fur also comes off from me when I shower! So that gives u the idea how much fur.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

I comb Sunshine every day and the amount of hair in the comb has never been a lot. We got her at 9 weeks old and I guess she sheds a little more now. I only notice the hair when I have been holding her and my clothes are dark. She is 14 weeks old. I am waiting for the warmer weather and aging to cause a shedding of the puppy coat. I think most of the thick coat is on her thigh and rump.


----------



## Jopel (Nov 23, 2021)

Is it normal for my GR puppy to shed and itching at 11 weeks old?


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Jopel said:


> Is it normal for my GR puppy to shed and itching at 11 weeks old?


Goldens shed all the time, as for the itching, that is not normal. if you are noticing abnormal shedding it might even be related to the skin issues. It might be food allergies, mites, puppy dermatitis, bacterial skin infection or hotspots. It’s pretty hard to tell, so best is to get your puppy to the vet to get his skin checked out.


----------

